# Videoing your technique



## Glenn

I've been trawling YouTube lately looking for a few how to (and how not to) videos for use in an upcoming project.

Have you videoed yourself extracting a great shot, or your entire routine?

I'd be interested in hosting videos here if you'd be happy to share them.

Do you have any links to 'must see videos on YouTube' that you'd like to share?


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

Stephen Morrissey's WBC finals presentation is a must see for any competing barista, if anyone can find it lol. All this years Round 1 presentations can be found at www.worldbaristachampionships.com though. Well worth a look.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

I'll take you up in that challenge Glenn. Just been sent home from work with a badly scalded foot (lesson: wear appropiate footwear) so I might heat up the gaggia and video some extraction!

Chris


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

here you go guys Click here for a cheap laugh


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

I refuse to be outdone by the likes of your Chris Weaver! I shall take my camera to work tomorrow and record something! Or maybe not...I'll see how late I am for work when I wake up...Damn 6:45 starts...


----------



## Glenn

Awesome awesome awesome video Chris !

Thank you for the plug and for the very clear demonstration of how to make it look so easy.

Great music to go along with it too.

Thanks!


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

funny you guys mention that, i was going to apologise for the apalling quality, bad acting, and the terrible special effects!









6.45 starts.. you need to pull more stirngs, my only early is 7.45







once a week!


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

Once a week?! I have three 6:45 starts this week, and that's only cos I took Monday off cos it was mine and my girlfriend's 3 year anniversary lol.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

I do a 7.45, two 10.30's and a 10

It's a hard life!

and and some more technique for you guys, but not what you think!

http://www.chrisweaver.co.uk/barflair2.mov

my new hobby


----------



## Glenn

This appeared on my alerts (fresh today)

Lattes using a Pid'd Rancilio Silvia


----------



## AlexV

Hi Glenn, just had a look at your company website. 5M Coffee Company. Nice.


----------



## TimStyles

In my opinion, this is about as slick and natural as you get:


----------



## James Hoffmann

I am videoing some other stuff tonight - I might have a go at a quick one for you guys too.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

With the guys at ninth street, and your videos James it's going to be Synesso-o-clock on this thread. I miss her... her lovely function, beautiful craftsmanship!! *Sniffles*

Let me touch her again James.. please!


----------



## James Hoffmann

Short Technique video

Sorry it isn't very serious. The bar at work isn't really set up for neat filming. I included a few things like flush time, the timer mod on the anfim, the effects of Reg's ripple tamper and for some reason a weird crema bubble. I realise now I cut before settling/collapsing the first time - you can see me about to do it, but it cuts away to the timer.

And the music just amused me.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista

Wow james, its so nice seeing you not being serious!! I'm so used to seeing competition runs and demonstrations!! What was the music btw?

Also I love the Anfim grinder mod, was that a concept from Anfim, or an after-market mod?

Chris


----------



## James Hoffmann

The music was "Muesli" by Minotaur Shock, and the Anfim mod is one we are doing for customers. It turns a great grinder into an awesome grinder!


----------



## LeeWardle

This is a video n facebook of me over a year ago. Just mucking about! Hope this link works.....

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/video/video.php?v=10220165322&subj=816804114


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/video/video.php?v=62007563672

There's mine. Richie decided to film me (apparently Chris Weaver wanted to see...I think Rich justt uses it for himself...) making two traditional Italian capps. Hope it works, hope you enjoy.

And I don't usually spill the first capp, just so you know lol


----------



## Coffee Bean

Playing around still as I am a begginer here my attempt at a double shot using my gaggia baby class with double basket 2 scoops tamped down, tried to stick to the stop when tan color comes rule which equated to 25 seconds but the shot was oversized when measured at approx 5 oz any advice greatly appreciated














Go easy on me I am a complete novice and have never did this before


----------



## Coffee Bean

Another one here with different coffee






and Me making something not quite sure what but it was nice














comments please on where I might be going wrong and is that microfoam or just crap ?

thanks

Steve


----------



## Coffee Bean

866 views and no-one tells me either way what I am doing wrong ?

Great forum :s

not


----------



## Glenn

Missed this - will review and bump tomorrow


----------



## Glenn

Your video has been removed - please resubmit so that this can be reviewed


----------

